# Hi...



## Vex (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi everyone. I've been a lurker since 2012 and finally decided to join (mainly to say thanks.) Found this site during a very bad time in my life and was looking for help. The information I got from this forum helped me A LOT. Maybe more than anyone will possibly know. Because of this, I wanted to say thank you to everyone here at TAM, even those who were here that have since been banned or simply stopped visiting the site.

I'm in a much better place now and am a very different person, emotionally and even physically (I dropped over 100 lbs!)

Again, thank you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Vex,

Thanks for joining and letting us know. I hope we see you on the forums. I'm sure that you could offer a lot of help to those who are looking for it here.

Ele


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

You dropped 100 pounds?? Congrats, that's quite an accomplishment. That alone must have had quite an impact on your life. You probably have a lot to share that could help others who were in similar situations.

Looking forward to your posts around here.


----------



## Vex (Apr 24, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Hi Vex,
> 
> Thanks for joining and letting us know. I hope we see you on the forums. I'm sure that you could offer a lot of help to those who are looking for it here.
> 
> Ele


Thanks, Ele. Many of your posts have helped me. I'll do my best to give back and help others.



Keke24 said:


> You dropped 100 pounds?? Congrats, that's quite an accomplishment. That alone must have had quite an impact on your life. You probably have a lot to share that could help others who were in similar situations.
> 
> Looking forward to your posts around here.


Thanks, Keke. It had a huge impact as I was the "big one" among friends and family for most of my life. I had to completely change my lifestyle. And I'd be lying if I said the situation I was in wasn't a catalyst for the change.

I hope to help others any way I can and not be too much of a lurker.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Glad you're out of the pain!
Sounds like you didn't lay down and quit, you kicked butt and took names. Kudos.....


----------



## Puny_T-Rex_Arms (Apr 20, 2017)

Later this year this forum will be changed to TAD: Talk About Divorce - The Divorce Advice and Divorce Help Forums.


----------



## Vex (Apr 24, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> Glad you're out of the pain!
> Sounds like you didn't lay down and quit, you kicked butt and took names. Kudos.....


Thanks, Evinrude. I was so close to giving up. Then I found this site with posts that gave me a good slap in the face, even though those posts weren't directed at me. Oh how I wish I had that strength from the beginning.


----------



## Vex (Apr 24, 2017)

Puny_T-Rex_Arms said:


> Later this year this forum will be changed to TAD: Talk About Divorce - The Divorce Advice and Divorce Help Forums.


I've seen a couple others post something similar before. I can see why people would feel that way.


----------

